# Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"​*
Kennt ihr noch?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762

Träume werden ja oft nicht wahr....

Manchmal vergisst man sie dann einfach, manchmal träumt man sie einfach nicht mehr - und manchmal träumt man dann zum gleichen Thema einen anderen Traum.

Nach den Erfahrungen jetzt mit über 3 Jahren DAFV, und damit, dass sich das die verbliebenen Landesverbände alles gefallen lassen, wie da Anglergeld für nichts verbrannt wurde, habe ich schon lange rumgeeiert und drüber sinniert, in wie weit mein Traum der harten, anglerfeindlichen Realität in den deutschen Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei angepasst werden muss.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das ja mal so erstellt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762) , dass alte VDSF wie alte DAV-Verbände sich grundsätzlich hinter eine solche Umgestaltung häten stellen können, indem sowohl Aspekte von Schutz und Bewirtschaftung wie auch der konkrete Kampf, Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angeln und Angler bedacht werden, um evtl. eine breit getragene Grundlage für einen vernünftigen Verband zu bekommen. ..



Da stellte ich (mir) auch die Frage, in wie weit Ehrenamtsstrukturen gemeinnütziger Vereine, die hier als Verbände agieren, in der Lage sind, solche komplexen Sachverhalte zielführend in Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit umzusetzen, wenn der "Gegner" hier mit absolut professionellen Strukturen arbeitet.

Zumal es ja immer noch keinen Verband für Angler oder das Angeln gibt, sondern nur den von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern finanzierten und von den Landesverbännden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei getragenen, im Kern auch anglerfeindlichen  Naturschutzverband DAFV.

Spätestens als ich dann die Geschichte mit dem "Offenen Brief" des Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg zum Wiedereintritt in den DAFV nach dem Treffen mit der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mitbekommen und veröffentlicht hatte (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321468), wusste ich, ich muss meinen Traum ändern und anpassen, um nicht am Ende im Alptraum zu landen

Die vielen Versäumnisse, schlechter Führungsstil im DAFV, ein zerstrittenes Präsidium, keinerlei positive Ergebnisse für Angler und das Angeln in über 3 Jahren, nur mehr Verschlechterung und dazu genauso unfähige und im Kern anglerfeindliche Landesverbände, die das nun fast 4 Jahre laufen liessen...

*Naturschutzverband?*
In dieser Zeit wurde auch eines klar:
Es nützt der viel beschworene Status eines Naturschutzverbandes gar nichts, wenn Inkompetenz regiert.

Ob bei Natura2000, Angelverbot in FFH-Zonen, Dorschmanagement etc.:
Immer waren wir lange vor dem DAFV an den Themen dran, teilweise kann ich auch nachweisen, dass die nach und letztlich durch unsere Veröffentlichung erst davon erfahren haben (weil sie Dokumente vom Ministerium zwar bekamen, aber nicht wie wir die Anhänge durchackerten, wie bei den Angelverboten in den AWZ).

Der Status des Naturschutzverbandes behindert dagegen die Arbeit für Angler und das Angeln, da laut Satzung und konkreter Arbeit dieser Zweck Naturschutz IMMER Vorrang vor Angeln und Anglern haben MUSS, wie ja Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan auch schon richtig bemerkt hatte in Reden.

Auch, dass unter anderem wegen der schlechten Arbeit des DAFV und der ihn tragenden Landesverbände schon viele Landesverbände gekündigt haben und noch am kündigen sind, ist ja ein klares Zeichen für Missmanagement wie auch für wachsende Bedeutungslosigkeit des DAFV und seiner Mitgliedsverbände.

Dass von 5 Mio. Anglern in Deutschland (Studien Allensbach Institut und Arlinghaus) spätestens ab 2018 nur noch wohl weniger als 500.000 gemeldete Zahler (reale Personen noch zwischen 15-  20% weniger) im DAFV organisiert sein werden, spricht zum einen Bände und zum anderen nicht für die organisierte Sport- und Angelfischerei - und Angler und das Angeln können nur froh sein, dass nicht mehr in diesen im Kern anglerfeindlichen Verbänden organisiert sind..

Wenn das alles klar wird, ist auch die Frage nach Gemeinnützigkeit nur noch die der steuerlichen Gestaltung und in keinster Art und Weise relevant für gute Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

*Verband? Oder was...*
Daher ist es mir inzwischen wurscht, ob man eine Organisation, gemeinnützig oder nicht, oder eine Firma mit klarem Auftrag zur Wahrnehmung der Interessen der Angler und des Angelns allgemein in Deutschland und Europa beauftragt. 

Solange Grundsätze eingehalten und umgesetzt werden. 

Daher werde ich auch nicht mehr von Verband reden, sondern nur allgemein von  "Vertretung der Angler"

Die ich nachfolgend in einem Traum zusammen gefasst habe.

Ich habe in http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762 noch so formuliert, dass man eigentlich die Landesverbände bei einer Umgestaltung des DAFV hätte mitnehmen können. Da weder auf den DAFV noch auf die den DAFV stützenden Landesverbände zu setzen ist, wenn es um Interessen der Angler und des Angeln geht, habe ich dieses Mal keine Rüccksicht auf deren Befindlichkeiten genommen, sondern klare Argumente und Zielsetzungen gebracht.

Natürlich weiss ich auch, dass dieser Traum kaum zu realisieren ist, solange es weiter den DAFV gibt, und die ihn tragenden, ihre organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer abzockenden und unterdrückenden Landesverbände.

Hatte ich früher mal noch die Hoffnung, man könnte mit klaren Argumenten und Vorgaben Funktionäre und Delegierte erreichen, ist mir heute klar:
Solange nur ein organisierter Sport- oder Angelfischer die Summen aufbringt, welche diese zu Erhaltung ihrer Strukturen und zum bezahlen ihrer Funktionäre brauchen (haupt- wie ehrenamtlich), solange wird sich nicht ein Funktionär, Delegierter oder Verband an dem orientieren, was Angeln oder Angler brauchen würden, sondern stumpf weiter am Erhalt ihrer anglerfeindlichen Strukturen arbeiten.

Damit aber NIEMAND sagen kann, es hätte keine anderen Vorschläge gegeben oder es würde an Konstruktivem fehlen, empfehle ich nachfolgende Lektüre..


*Ich hab einen neuen Traum einer guten 
"Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"​*Es ist egal, wer endlich die notwendige Arbeit für Angler und das Angeln im Bund und in Europa macht, Verband, Verein, Stiftung oder auch eine Firma:
Es *MUSS* geschehen und finanziert werden.

Fakt ist, wenn das Erfolg haben soll, benötigt es im Bund und in Europa im Gegensatz zu heute kompetente, zielgerichtete Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und das Angeln.

*Definition Angeln*
Angeln ist zunächst nur der Versuch - als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung - mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.

*Zielsetzung, Grundsatzpositionen, Subsidiarität*
_Das Ziel einer "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln" ist die Förderung der freien und eigenverantwortlichen Ausübung des Angelns, im Rahmen möglichst wenig restriktiver Gesetze und nach dem Prinzip der Subsidiarität.

Als kulturell und gesellschaftlich anerkannte, sowie rechtlich legitime Nutzung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen zur sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur. _

Dazu soll vor allem die Beseitigung aller dem entgegenstehender Hindernisse, sowie das Einbringen im Sinne dieser Zielsetzung gegenüber bei allen politischen Organen, Verbänden und Organisationen helfen.

Als Werkzeug dient vor allem zielgerichtete Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, um Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik die Vorteile des Angelns als solches näher zu bringen.

_*Jede Art von Angelverbot* oder einer weiteren Einschränkung von Anglern und dem Angeln über jetzt bestehende Regelungen hinaus, ob von EU, Bund, Verbänden oder Bewirtschaftergruppen (Genossenschaften, Hegegemeinschaften) etc. wird hinterfragt, auf reale Wirkung, negative Folgen etc. abgeklopft und nur zugelassen, wenn der Verbietende das zeitlich befristet, ein klare Zielsetzung damit verknüpft und diese auf seine Kosten in einem unabhängigen Monitoringprozeß begleiten lässt._ 
Wenn nicht relevante Verbesserungen der angemeldeten Ziele erreicht werden, wird die Maßnahme/Verbot spätestens nach erreichen der zeitlichen Begrenzung (max. 3 Jahre) ersatzlos gestrichen.

"Gesinnungs"vorschriften (Du darfst nur angeln zur Verwertung, sinnvoller Grund etc. ) werden abgelehnt. 
_Angeln an sich ist auf Grund seiner Vorteile in kultureller, ökologischer, ökonomischer und sozialer Hinsicht per se sinnvoll, wertvoll und zu fördern._

Nur der Angler kann letzten Endes selbst entscheiden, welchen Fisch er im Rahmen geltender Bestimmungen töten will, um ihn sinnvoll zu verwerten, oder welcher lebensfähig genug ist, um ihn zurück zu setzen. Vorschriften und Gesetze zur Entnahme aller nicht geschonten Fische sind zu bekämpfen und zu ersetzen zu durch fischbestandsschonendere Regelungen.

Bei Natur-, Arten-, Biotopschutz stärker europäische und internationale Sichtweise beachten und einbringen.
Verhindern bzw. abschaffen deutscher Sonderwege, MAXIMAL EU-Vorgaben so umsetzen, wie von der EU vorgeschrieben.
Wo möglich, auch legale Ausweich- und Umgehungsmöglichkeiten schaffen.


*Naturschutz*
_Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._

Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht alle im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden. 
Sie können auch gerade dazu dienen, den Angeldruck auf ökologisch empfindlichere Gewässer zu reduzieren. 
Nachdrücklicher Einsatz für Angelanlagen und rein anglerisch bewirtschaftete Gewässer (Paylakes etc.)  ist damit Voraussetzung. 
Kooperation mit Naturschutzverbänden, um im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes (§ 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3) gemeinsame Konzepte zu erarbeiten und umzusetzen, sofern Naturschutzverbände zugeben (ob richtige oder die der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei),  dass Angeln per se nicht naturschutzschädlich ist, sondern nur nicht gesteuerte Entnahme.

*Tierschutz*
Öffentliches Entgegentreten, wenn Tierrechtler/-schützer falsche Propaganda über Angler verbreiten.

Ziel, wie im englischen Tierschutzgesetz:
Traditionelle und kulturgeschichtliche Naturnutzung wie Jagd und Angeln ist wegen der impliziten Ethik („Waidgerechtigkeit“, gute fachliche Praxis) sowie der vielfältigen Vorteile für Gesellschaft und Natur nicht vom Tierschutzgesetz betroffen, um Rechtsirrtümer zu vermeiden.
_Vorrang von Natur- Biotop- und Artenschutz (nach BNatSchG § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3) vor individuellem Tierschutz (vergleiche Schweiz) mit individueller Entscheidungsmöglichkeit der Angler_


*Kooperationen und Dialog*
Wo möglich und sinnvoll und BEI AKZEPTIEREN DER GRUNDLINIEN HIER der jeweiligen Kooperationspartner ist die Kooperation mit Verbänden der Angler, mit Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, mit Verbänden des anglerfreundlichen Naturschutzes sowie mit allen Organisationen, welche die vielen Vorteile des Angelns an sich sehen (kulturell, ökologisch, ökonomisch, sozial) und unterstützen wollen, anzustreben und zu fördern.

Wissenschaft, sofern sie nachweisen kann, Zahlen und Fakten seriös zu erheben und nicht im Kern anglerfeindlich zu sein oder von Anglerfeinden finanziert zu werden, kann ein Dialogpartner sein.

Auch mit (wenigstens in Teilen noch) ernstzunehmenden, angelkritischen Gruppierungen ist der Dialog zu suchen, Standpunkte abzugleichen, Gemeinsamkeiten fest zu stellen, Unvereinbares aufzuzeigen. 

Sektiererische Gruppen wie Tierrechtler etc, gehören explizit NICHT zu Dialogpartnern.

Wichtigst ist der Dialog mit Medien, Gesellschaft und Politk

*Widerstand und Bekämpfung von Einschränkungen und Verboten*
Sowohl fachlich in Zusammenarbeit mit geeigneten Landesverbänden der Angler oder der organisierten Angel- und Sportfischer wie auch als Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, indem über Angler- und Bürgerfeindlichkeit entsprechender Organisationen, Ministerien und Behörden offensiv aufgeklärt wird.

Insbesondere dann, wenn es geht um:
Angel- und Betretungsverbote
Weitere Einschränkungen von Gesetzgeber, Behörde, Verbänden jeder Art
Tierrechts/schutzorganisationen

Zusätzlich, wenn möglich:
Pool an Anwälten, die sich in Straf- und Fischereirecht auskennen
"Rechtsschutzversicherung" für Angler bez. ungerechtfertigten Anzeigen wie von Tierrechssektierern, etc..

*Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*
_Herausstellen der positiven Aspekte von Anglern und Angeln (kulturell, ökologisch, ökonomisch, sozial), das in strukturierter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit an alle Medien tragen und in strukturierter Lobbyarbeit in Politik, Ministerien und Behörden._

Herausarbeiten von Widersprüchen in der Argumentation von Anglerfeinden, aufzeigen deren Fehler (vor allem, wenn es die gleichen sind, welche Anglern vorgeworfen werden), Stärkung der "Expertise und Feldforschung in Gummistiefeln" (Angler merken oft lange vor der Wissenschaft oder Schützern, wenn was am Wasser nicht stimmt).

Konkrete Pressearbeit mit regelmäßiger Information aller relevanten Medien. 
Einladungen relevanter Dialogpartner aus Medien, Gesellschaft und Politik zum praktischen Angeln (keine Wiederansiedlungs/Schützerprojekte etc.), praktisches Angeln, um denen begreiflich zu machen, wie toll Angeln ist. 
Pflege der politischen Landschaft in BRD wie in Europa mit ALLEN Parteien in Bezug auf  Angeln und Angler


Nicht zwangsweise notwendig, würde aber klares Zeichen setzen und wäre um Klassen besser als seltsame Messeauftritte des DAFV (bzw. seiner Vorgängerverbände) auf der Grünen Woche oder sonstwo:
*Tag des Anglers*
Es ist jährlich eine Veranstaltung auszurichten (evtl. auch im Rahmen einer Messe), bei dem der Angler des Jahres gekürt wird (für Leistungen, die das praktische Angeln fördern und unterstützen, NICHT für irgendwelche Naturschutzleistungen), der Angelverein des Jahres, der "Anglerfreundliche Politiker des Jahres" sowie einen Preis für Medien oder Organisationen, die sich in besonderer Weise ums Angeln verdient gemacht haben.


*Eine Organisation oder Firma, welche  diese Grundsätze beherzigt und als Handlungsmaxime nutzt, würde sowohl den Landesverbänden bei ihrer Arbeit helfen wie Vereine stützen.

Ebenso würde das den Weg öffnen, bisher nicht organisierte Angler zu gewinnen, um ein dem Angeln angemessenes, größeres Gewicht in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik zu finden.*


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*

Ich ahnte es schon lange was du da vorhast. Nun denn, meine Unterstützung hast du, auch wenn ich manche Sachen auch kritisch hinterfrage.

Nur wer was tut, kann etwas ändern und Ziele erreichen.

So, ich geh jetzt wieder zu meiner auf dem Herd stehenden doppelten Rinderkraftbrühe mit Gemüse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*

Ich habe nix vor.
Nicht Aufgabe von Medien...

Ich recherchiere, berichte und  kommentiere.......
Aufgabe der Medien....

Ideen müssen aber nun mal in die Welt...........

Und, es sind die Leitlinien und Grundsätze, an Hand derer ich zukünftig die Arbeit von Verbänden beurteilen werde, die Grundlage für Auseinandersetzung mit Politik und Behörden sein werden, oder für die Konfrontation mit Anglerfeinden.


----------



## Meefo 46 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*

Moin .

Die Idee ist sehr gut nur meinst du mit diesen 

Selbstgefälligen ja sagern in unserem Verband so etwas 

verwirklichen zu können.

Ich glaube nicht mehr an Wunder ,würde aber jeden 

unterstützen sie möglich zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*

Nein, ich meine, dass sich da etwas Neues abseits der jetzigen Strukturen entwickeln muss, das für Angeln und Angler steht.

Ich glaube nicht (mehr), dass der DAFV und die LV, die jetzt immer noch dabei sind, reformfähig sind.

Vielleicht isses ne Anregung für die, welche vernünftigerweise aus dem DAFV raus sind oder gekündigt haben.


----------



## lamotta (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*

Morgen Thomas,

hoffentlich wird Dein Traum Realität. Von meiner Seite aus, gä#be es zu solch einem Projekt die volle Unterstützung.

Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*

Als arme Baden-Württemberger sind wir ja auch "doppelt gebeutelt" ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*

und welche Organisation oder Firma schwebt Dir da vor ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*

Nix, es gibt ja momentan keinerlei Licht am Horizont..

Das sind in meinen Augen ja aber (eh "nur") die Grundlinien, die JEDER, der für Angler und Angeln sprechen will, beachten und umsetzen müsste - deswegen "Traum"..

Ich hab ja geschrieben, es wäre letztlich vollkommen latte, ob Verein (>Verband); Stiftung, Firma etc....

Es braucht nur endlich nicht nur ne Schützervertretung über den Naturschutzverband DAFV im Bund und Europa, sondern endlich eine, die gezielt, effektiv und klar für Angeln und Angler steht..


----------



## Hechtbär (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*

Hey Thomas,

 ich unterstütze dich damit in vollem Umfang.

 Wenn ich sehe, was die Reitsportlobby an Gesetze wegbekommt, nur weil die sich als Verband einen hauptamtlichen Lobbyismusprofi leisten, dann fragst du dich 
 echt, warum das im Bereich Angelsport nicht klappt.

 Gruß, Erik


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, was die Reitsportlobby an Gesetze wegbekommt, nur weil die sich als Verband einen hauptamtlichen Lobbyismusprofi leisten, dann fragst du dich
> echt, warum das im Bereich Angelsport nicht klappt.


Das frag ich mich seit 20 Jahren, ja...............


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ideen müssen aber nun mal in die Welt...........



Vllt. solltest Du Dein Statement mal an eine gewisse Tür nageln. #c
Evtl. feiern sie dann in 500 Jahren das Finkbeiner-Jahr |kopfkrat


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*

Hallo,
du bist ja mit deinem Traum  mitten in einem Grundsatzprogramm.
Davor steht allerdings eine Satzung die die Formalien regelt.
Eventuell eine Geschäftsordnung, eine Finanzordnung.
Das sieht dann vielleicht so oder ähnlich aus:
 [FONT=&quot]Präambel[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der Landesverband Angeln in  xxxxxxxxxxx  hat zum Ziel, das Angeln zu fördern und als Interessenverband politische und öffentliche Vertretung der Angler in xxxxxx zu sein.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]§1  Name, Sitz, Geschäftsjahr[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Der Verband führt den Namen Landesverband Angeln in  xxxxxxxx e.V..[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sitz des Verbands ist  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das Geschäftsjahr Beginnt jeweils am 1. Januar und endet am 31. Dezember.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]§ 2 Ziele und Aufgaben des Verbands[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]1.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ziel des Verbands ist es, Angler-  und Angelverbände jeder Art beim Angeln im Rahmen des jeweils gültigen Fischereirechtes  bei Behörden und Institutionen sowie in der Öffentlichkeit zu vertreten.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]2.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, sowie die Einhaltung der Natur- und Tierschutzgesetze an Gewässern zu erreichen und zu erhalten.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]3.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Das Aufgabengebiet ist überwiegend in xxxxxxxxxxxxx.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]4.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mitteilungsorgan des Verbands ist die Website[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]5.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Der Verband erreicht seine Ziele insbesondere durch:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]a)    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ein öffentlicher Internetauftritt mit Homepage, Facebook und Twitter oder ähnlichen sozialen Medien.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]b)    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Information der Öffentlichkeit[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]c)    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Schulung von Verbandsmitarbeitern über wissenschaftliche Arbeiten [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]d)    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Anbieten von Schulungen zu den Themen Angeln, Gewässerschutz, Naturschutz und weiteren Themen[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]e)    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vertrauensvolle Zusammenarbeit mit Behörden und Institutionen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]§ 3 Steuerbegünstigung[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]1.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Der Verband verfolgt ausschließlich und unmittelbar gemeinnützige, mildtätige Zwecke im Sinne des Abschnitts „Steuerbegünstigte Zwecke“ der Abgabenordnung. Der Verband ist selbstlos tätig; er verfolgt nicht in erster Linie eigenwirtschaftliche Zwecke.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mittel des Verbands dürfen nur für die satzungsmäßigen Zwecke verwendet werden. Die Mitglieder erhalten in ihrer Eigenschaft als Mitglied keine Zuwendungen aus Mitteln des Verbands. Sie haben bei ihrem Ausscheiden keinerlei Ansprüche an das Verbandsvermögen. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Regelmäßig für den Verband tätige Vorstandsmitglieder oder Präsidiumsmitglieder können eine angemessene Vergütung für ihre Tätigkeit erhalten.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Keine Person darf durch Ausgaben, die den Zwecken des Verbands fremd sind, oder durch unverhältnismäßig hohe Vergütungen begünstigt werden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]  
  [FONT=&quot]§ 4 Zugehörigkeit zu Verbänden[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Der Verband kann sich anderen Verbänden mit gleichen oder ähnlichen Zielen als Mitglied anschließen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]§ 5 Mitgliedschaft[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Mitglieder können alle      natürlichen und juristischen Personen werden, die die Ziele des Verbands      unterstützen.
     Die Mitgliedschaft wird erworben durch eine Beitrittserklärung und      Beschluss des Vorstandes. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ferner können auch Mitglieder Kraft Amtes –      „geborene Mitglieder“, z.B.       Bürgermeister oder Behördenmitarbeiter durch den Vorstand berufen      werden. Diese müssen die Berufung zur Wirksamkeit der Mitgliedschaft      annehmen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Der Austritt eines Mitgliedes      erfolgt durch schriftliche Erklärung gegenüber dem Vorstand mit einer      Frist von drei Monaten zum Schluss des Geschäftsjahres.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Der Vorstand kann Mitglieder zu      Ehrenmitgliedern ernennen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Der Vorstand kann Mitglieder zu      Fördermitgliedern ernennen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Beiträge und Gebühren      beschließt die Mitgliederversammlung in einer Finanzordnung die nicht      Bestandteil der Satzung ist.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]§ 6 Wahlen[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Jedes Mitglied hat bei Wahlen eine Stimme. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Juristische Personen haben  25 Stimmen. _(Erklärung, nicht Bestandteil der Satzung: Es soll die Mitgliedschaft von Vereinen gegenüber Einzelpersonen gestärkt werden)_[/FONT]



  [FONT=&quot]Vereine haben zusätzlich pro Mitglied 1 Stimme und können diese Stimmen delegieren. Es können jeweils 250 Stimmen an 1 Delegierten übertragen werden. Die Delegierten werden von den Mitgliedvereinen rechtzeitig schriftlich vor der Mitgliederversammlung gemeldet. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Vereine mit über 2500 Mitgliedern können ihre gesamten Stimmen an 10 Delegierte übertragen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ansonsten ist eine Stimmenübertragung nicht gestattet.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]§ 7 Rechte und Pflichten der Mitglieder[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]1.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mitglieder sind verpflichtet an den Zielen und Aktionen des Verbands aktiv mitzuarbeiten.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]2.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ehrenmitglieder können davon befreit sein.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]3.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ehrenmitglieder sind von Beitragszahlungen befreit.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]4.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Fördermitglieder sind Mitglieder, die regelmäßig Geld- und Sachspenden leisten die wesentlich über den Verbandsbeiträgen und Gebühren liegen. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]5.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Fördermitglieder sind von Beitragszahlungen befreit.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]§ 8 Organe des Verbands[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]1.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mitgliederversammlung[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]2.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vorstand[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]3.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Präsidium[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]§ 9 Mitgliederversammlung[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Oberstes Organ ist die Mitgliederversammlung. Sie wird in der Regel vom Vorstandsvorsitzenden geleitet.
Zu den Aufgaben der Mitgliederversammlung gehören insbesondere:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]a. Wahl und Abwahl des Vorstandes
b. Wahl der Präsidiumsmitglieder
c. Beratung über den Stand und die Planung der Arbeit
d. Genehmigung des vom Vorstand vorgelegten Wirtschafts- und Investitionsplans
e. Beschlussfassung über den Jahresabschluss
f. Entgegennahme des Geschäftsberichtes des Vorstandes
g. Beschlussfassung über die Entlastung des Vorstandes
h. Erlass der Finanzordnung, die nicht Bestandteil der Satzung ist
j. Beschlussfassung über die Übernahme neuer Aufgaben oder den Rückzug aus [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Aufgaben seitens des Verbands
k. Beschlussfassung über Änderungen der Satzung und die Auflösung des Verbands.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Zur Mitgliederversammlung wird vom Vorstandsvorsitzenden unter Angabe der vorläufigen Tagesordnung mindestens vier Wochen vorher durch Mitteilung in den Vereinsorganen eingeladen. Sie tagt so oft es erforderlich ist, in der Regel einmal im Jahr.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]2.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung findet statt, wenn mindestens 25 % der Mitglieder _(_[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]Erklärung, nicht Bestandteil der Satzung: [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]1 Verein = 1 Mitglied[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]) sie unter Angabe von Gründen verlangen. Der Antrag muss schriftlich beim Vorstand eingereicht werden. Sie muss längstens  sechs Wochen nach Eingang des Antrags tagen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]3.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die Mitgliederversammlung ist beschlussfähig, unabhängig von der Anzahl der anwesenden Mitglieder; ihre Beschlüsse werden mit einfacher Stimmenmehrheit gefasst.

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Über die Beschlüsse und, soweit zum Verständnis über deren Zustandekommen erforderlich, auch über den wesentlichen Verlauf der Verhandlung, ist eine Niederschrift anzufertigen. Sie wird vom Versammlungsleiter und dem Protokollführer unterschrieben.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]§ 9 Vorstand[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Der Vorstand besteht aus dem Vorsitzenden und dem stellvertretenden Vorsitzenden. Sie bilden den Vorstand im Sinne von § 26 BGB. Die Vorstandsmitglieder sind ehrenamtlich tätig.         [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Amtszeit der Vorstandsmitglieder beträgt 4 Jahre. Sie bleiben bis zur Bestellung des neuen Vorstandes im Amt.
Der Vorstand soll in der Regel monatlich tagen. Tagungen können auch in Form von digitalen Medien abgehalten werden bei denen die Vorstandsmitglieder sich nicht an einem gemeinsamen Ort versammeln müssen.
Die Beschlüsse sind schriftlich zu protokollieren und von dem Vorstandsvorsitzenden zu unterzeichnen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]§ 10 Präsidium[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Das Präsidium besteht aus Fachreferenten die auf Vorschlag des Vorstandes oder der Mitgliederversammlung gewählt werden und dem Vorstand.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Mindestanzahl soll 5 Präsidiumsmitglieder sein. Die Höchstzahl 9.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Amtszeit der Präsidiumsmitglieder beträgt 4 Jahre. Sie bleiben bis zur Bestellung des neuen Präsidiums im Amt.
Das Präsidium soll in der Regel 4 – 6 jährlich tagen. Tagungen können auch in Form von digitalen Medien abgehalten werden bei denen die Präsidiumsmitglieder sich nicht an einem gemeinsamen Ort versammeln müssen.
Die Beschlüsse sind schriftlich zu protokollieren und von dem Vorstandsvorsitzenden zu unterzeichnen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]§ 10 Ordnungen[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]1. Zur Durchführung dieser Satzung kann sich der Verband neben der Beitragsordnung[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]folgende Ordnungen geben:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]a. Finanzordnung (Enthält Beitragsordnung)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]b. Gewässerordnung[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]c. Jugendordnung[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]d. Geschäftsordnung[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Weitere Ordnungen können bei Bedarf durch das Präsidium oder die[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mitgliederversammlung beschlossen werden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2. Für den Erlass der Beitrags- und Finanzordnung ist die Mitgliederversammlung[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]zuständig.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3. Für den Erlass aller anderen wie der in § 10 Ziffer 2 genannten Ordnungen ist das[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Präsidium zuständig.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]§ 11 Satzungsänderungen und Auflösung[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]1.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Über Satzungsänderungen und die Änderung des Verbandszwecks entscheidet die Mitgliederversammlung. Vorschläge zu Satzungsänderungen, und zur Zweckänderungen sind den stimmberechtigten Mitgliedern bis spätestens einen Monat vor der Sitzung der Mitgliederversammlung zuzuleiten. Für die Beschlussfassung ist eine Mehrheit von drei Vierteln der anwesenden Stimmberechtigten [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot](Erklärung, nicht Bestandteil der Satzung: [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Vereine und Delegierte der Vereine) [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]erforderlich.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Änderungen oder Ergänzungen der Satzung, die von der zuständigen Registerbehörde oder vom Finanzamt vorgeschrieben werden, werden vom Vorstand umgesetzt und bedürfen keiner Beschlussfassung durch die Mitgliederversammlung. Sie sind den Mitgliedern spätestens mit der nächsten Einladung zur Mitgliederversammlung mitzuteilen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Eine Auflösung des Verbands kann durch eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung beschlossen werden.  Dazu müssen mindestens 50% der Mitglieder (Vereine und Einzelmitglieder )anwesend sein. Für die Beschlussfassung ist eine Mehrheit von drei Vierteln der anwesenden Stimmberechtigten (Vereine und Delegierte der Vereine, Einzelmitglieder )erforderlich.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bei Auflösung, bei Entziehung der Rechtsfähigkeit des Verbands oder bei Wegfall der steuerbegünstigten Zwecke fällt das gesamte Vermögen an eine gemeinnützige Organisation mit vergleichbaren Zielen und Aufgaben und zwar mit der Auflage, es entsprechend seinen bisherigen Zielen und Aufgaben ausschließlich und unmittelbar gemäß § 2 zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Nicht empfangsberichtigt sind Verbände die Vertreter der beruflichen Fischerei und Teichwirtschaft unterstützen. Nicht empfangsberichtigt sind auch Nabu mit allen seinen Unterorganisationen. BUND mit allen Unterorganisationen. Peta mit allen Unterorganisationen. Greenpeace mit allen Unterorganisationen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Über die empfangende Organisation soll die Fischereibehörde im Einvernehmen mit der oberen Fischereibehörde entscheiden.


Dann muss die Finazierung geregelt werden.

Dann müssen die Aufgaben definiert werden die angegangen werden sollen. Und mit einer Rangfolge versehen werden. Man kann nicht mit 100 unterschiedlichen Vorhaben starten weil es an Geld und Masse fehlen wird. Wenige Aufgaben heraussuchen und die umsetzen. Das [FONT=&quot]Z[/FONT]eigt dann dass man was bewegen kann.
Zu den Aufgaben, die Ziele realistisch formulieren,was das kosten kann und welche Zeitfaktoren angesetzt werden sollen. Eventuell von einer Mitgliederversammlung beschließen oder ablehnen lassen.

Sonst schreibt nach wenigen Wochen ein Anglerforum, der neue Verband ist Mist und bekommt nichts geregelt.

Wenn der Verband  schnell wächst und auch Geld bekommt, muss zuerst immer die Verbandsstruktur mitwachsen damit auch die "leidigen" Formsachen wie Buchhaltung und Steuererklärung und Löhne und Gehälter rechtskonform durchgeführt werden.

Die Kunst wird dann sein, das Machbare  zu priorisieren, Phantastereien als solche zu akzeptieren und sich auf das Machbare konzentrieren.

Das bedeutet auch, ganz dicke, harte Brette bohren und Geduld mitbringen.
 Und einen Plan haben wie man die einzelnen Aufgaben mit Erfolgsaussichten angehen kann.

Die Wunschliste von Thomas wirklich an den Kühlschrank nageln und immer wieder prüfen, ist die Zeit reif für Ziele aus dieser Liste und dann abarbeiten.


[/FONT]


----------



## Oldschoool (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*

*Ich kann dazu nur sagen: *
Es gab hier im Forum mal einen Versuch, der Gegenwind war da,
die Beteiligung wurde nach einer Anfangseuphorie noch weniger und wenns drumm ging das der Angler was tun sollten wurde es noch weniger........
Daher verstehe ich diesen Thread noch nicht so ganz, alles nochmal von vorne oder was. 

Wir haben das Chaos damals vorhergesagt, endlose Telefonate mit Thomas und dem harten Kern der sich dann von 60 Mitgliedern auf 6 reduzierte zeigte das jeglicher versuch das System zu durchbrechen reiner humbug ist, dem Angler ist es egal .... und so lange das so ist, wird sich nichts ändern. 

Wer hier denkt solche vorschläge werden angenommen, Wer hier denkt es bildet sich eine gruppe die so etwas wuppen könnte wird genauso wie wir damals auf die klappe fallen. 

Dabei waren  Stammuser dabei die helfen wollten das auf die beine zu stellen, es gab vorschläge sogar ne Webseite wurde gekauft aber mit der Zeit schwindete das Interesse.


Dieses Scenario kann Thomas gerne bestätigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> *
> Dieses Scenario kann Thomas gerne bestätigen.*


*
So ähnlich - wir haben den Interessierten  Platz zur Verfügung gestellt, um sich auszutauschen um das voran zu treiben, und ich habe geholfen, wo das gewünscht war, logo.

Und sowas kann nie über ein Forum gemacht werden (kann nur vorbereitend dienen), das MUSS immer von Leuten gemacht werden im persönlichen Treffen..

Aber da gings wie gesagt eh um Verband, was in meinen Augen (fast) keine Zukunft hat, das muss von Profis gemacht werden, wenns um den Bund und Europa geht.



willmalwassagen schrieb:



			Davor steht allerdings eine Satzung die die Formalien regelt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Nur, wenn man einen Verband als Vertretung will..

Ich hab nicht umsonst meine Zweifel an der ehrenamtlichen Konstruktion geäußert und denke nach wie vor, eine Firma, Stiftung oder eine andere Organisationsform ohne Ehrenamtler  könnte das evtl. besser.
Da brauchts dann keine Satzung - da genügen dann solche  Grundsätze, nach denen gearbeitet werden MUSS...

Wenn sich ein Verband gründen will, der diese Grundsätze jedoch einhalten und umsetzen will:
Dann haben auch die meinen Segen, keine Frage..

Ich glaub nur nicht dran...



willmalwassagen schrieb:



			Die Wunschliste von Thomas wirklich an den Kühlschrank nageln und immer wieder prüfen, ist die Zeit reif für Ziele aus dieser Liste und dann abarbeiten.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Keine Panik - ich bin ja immer da zum aufpassen, genau das ist ja mein Job ;-))


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Und nochmal:
Mir isses vollkommen wurscht, wer und in welcher Orga es mal eine Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln im Bund und Europa geben wird. 

Momentan gibt es keine..

Es gibt nur den von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlten, im Kern anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverband DAFV mit seinen oft genauso anglerfeindlichen, meist blind abnickenden Vasallenverbänden (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979) ...

Wer immer meint, eine Vertretung für Angler machen zu wollen, soll hier aber sowohl Anregung finden, wie auch das Versprechen, dass der/diejenigen an diesen hier angeführten Punkten gemessen und beurteilt werden - jedenfalls hier redaktionell...*


----------



## adlerfisch (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*

Ein sehr großes Interesse an professioneller Lobbyarbeit müssten doch eigentlich die Angelgerätehersteller und -händler haben?


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, was die Reitsportlobby an Gesetze wegbekommt, nur weil die sich als Verband einen hauptamtlichen Lobbyismusprofi leisten, dann fragst du dich
> echt, warum das im Bereich Angelsport nicht klappt.


->Weil es da (DAFV) keinen Lobbyismusprofi gibt.
->Weil die gar nicht verstanden haben, was Lobbyismus ist und wie man das bewerkstelligt.
->Weil sie keinen Lobbyismus (=Interessenvertretung) betreiben, sondern ausschließlich auf Selbsterhalt getrimmt sind.



adlerfisch schrieb:


> Ein sehr großes Interesse an professioneller Lobbyarbeit müssten doch eigentlich die Angelgerätehersteller und -händler haben?


Leider nein.


----------



## saza (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"*

Ich sage es offen und frei
*ich bin dabei*


----------

